# Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Februar

*Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???​*
Ich gehöre ja nun zu den älteren Semestern, habe knappe 50 Jahre Angelerfahrung, vor gut 30 Jahren angefangen als Freelancer für alle der großen Zeitschriften zu schreiben und ein Sonderheft und ein Buch herausgebracht als Autor.

Seit nun über 16 Jahren mache ich das mit dem Anglerboard auch hauptberuflich...

Ich verfolge also das Geschehen um Angeln und Medien schon seit ein paar Jahren.....

Und - das wird sicher nicht nur mir aufgefallen sein - es gab in dieser Zeit immer wieder "Hypes" um Zielfische...

Bei Raubfischen war das mal ganz früher der Hecht - da redete noch keiner über Holland, da wollte man Irland, Shannon zum Beispiel....

Und wer erinnert sich (als älteres Semester, die Jüngeren mögen mir verzeihen) nicht an "Big Ben" aus dem Neckar, mit 52 Pfund brach der große Karpfen ne Schallgrenze und löste auch (mit Boilies etc.) einen Karpfenhype aus..

Die "edler" Gesinnten sangen derweil das Loblied auf die Meerforelle, damals noch in Wathose, mit Fliege, Küstenblinker oder Wobbler - schleppen war noch deutlich mehr Spezialistengebiet als heute. 
Aber den "Fisch der 1000 Würfe" wollten damals viele fangen...

Mit Gummiköder und geflochtener Schnur sowie nährstoffreicheren Gewässern als heutzutage kam dann der Zanderhype. 
Begriffe wie Faulenzen, Zanderkant, der ganze Stress und Streit darum - wie unter den Protagonisten untereinander - sind ja auch heute noch bekannt.....

Gewässer wurden nährstoffärmer (warum dürfen nur Bauern düngen? - ok, andere Frage....), Zander weniger.

Aber, auch mit steigenden Temperaturen, dem Waller kam dies entgegen und er wurde der "neue" Hypefisch..

Bei Barschen war es oft weniger der Fisch, als die Methode oder das Gerät, was gehypt wurde. Wer Barsch mit Wurm fing statt mit Finesserig, wer dazu evtl. auch noch ne einfache Telerute nutzte statt JDM-Gerät, nun, der fing vielleicht Barsche, angelte aber am Hyp(ch)e(n) vorbei....

Versuche, Fische wie Schleie, Döbel, Barben etc. mit entsprechenden (neuen) Methoden (meist aus England kommend) zu "hypen", blieben meist ehe erfolglos und eher das Steckenpferd einer überschaubaren Anglergruppe..

Zwischendurch erlebte auch der Hecht mal wieder eine kurze Renaissance, was aber weniger am Fisch, sondern an der "neuen" Angelart, dem Angeln mit dem Jerkbait lag.

Immer wieder mal las oder sah man dann auch was vom Rapfen angeln, aber so ein richtiger Hype war das auch nicht (liegt vielleicht am kleiner gesehenen kulinarischen Wert bei uns in D???).

Was meint ihr denn, welche Fischart hat denn die größte Chance,  Hauptakteur (neben den fangenden Anglern natürlich ;-))  des nächste  Hypes zu werden?

Wird es eher ein Fried- oder ein Raubfisch sein?

Welche Art steht auf dem Sprung?

Vorschläge, Rätselraten und Kommentare dazu gerne erwünscht.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*

Mal selber anfangen:
Würde die Grundel etwas größer, hätte ich ja auf die getippt:
Kommt oft und teilweise in Massen vor, kann mit unterschiedlichsten Methoden beangelt werden und schmeckt auch noch..

Nur mangels der Größe scheidet die bei mir aus ;-)))

Mit den ganzen Lachsprojekten (oder waren die alle für die Katz??):
Vielleicht mal der Lachs in deutschen Flüssen?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Welche Art steht auf dem Sprung?



Ich denke, dass das Interesse am Waller weiterhin steigen wird. Der Waller verbreitet sich immer mehr und bietet aufgrund seiner Größe und Lebensweise (Nachtangeln) viel Potential für "Männerromantik". Außerdem ist er ein hervorragender Speisefisch (im Gegensatz zum Karpfen, der nur im Mittelfeld spielt).

In meinem Verein hier in Mittelfranken hat noch vor 5 Jahren kaum jemand von Wallern gesprochen, laut der aktuellen Fangstatistik der Mitglieder von 2016 wurde eine erstaunlich Anzahl entnommen (und noch viel mehr gefangen). 

Und wenn ich mir anschaue, was bzgl. Großwaller mittlerweile am Rhein geht, bin ich schon sehr erstaunt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*

Das wär aber ja nicht der näxte, sondern der "aktuelle" -  wobei Du mit allem recht hast, was Du dazu geschrieben hast..


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*

Hallo,

ich bin ja auch ein älterer Angler (lizenziert seit 1960) und habe diese Hypes eh nie verstanden. Am Anfang hat man zu meiner Zeit eigentlich auf alles gefischt, was Flossen hatte. Dann kristallisierte sich schon eine gewisse Vorliebe heraus, die lag aber mehr in der Angelart und auch in der Kampfstärke der Fische begründet. Der Zander zum Beispiel hat mich nie sonderlich interessiert, da ich kaum einen Fisch kenne, welcher eine schlechterer Kämpfer ist, immer gleiches Gewicht vorausgesetzt.
Man ist mal auf Zander gegangen um einen für die Pfanne zu fangen, aber als Raubfisch stand bei uns der Hecht an erster Stelle (die Wallervorkommen waren doch sehr begrenzt, so dass der früher keine große Rolle spielte).
Da wir eine starke Casting-Jugendgruppe hatten, waren unsere "Hypes" damals in den 1960ern die Angelarten Fliegen- und Spinnfischen, aus dem einfachen Grund, weil wir das wurftechnisch gut konnten. Dazu muss gesagt sein, dass ein Spinnfischer Mitte der 1960er Jahre ein weitaus seltener Anblick als heutzutage ein Fliegenfischer war.
Insofern hatte man auch seine Vorlieben. Als Fisch stand die Barbe hoch im Kurs, weil sie ein guter Kämpfer war und weil wir gute Barbengewässer vor der Haustüre hatten.
Dann werde ich mal nostalgisch und sage (rein geraten), die Barbe macht das Rennen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## ronram (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*

Ich denke, dass die Zandergeilheit aufgrund der schlechter werdenden Bedingungen noch ein wenig ansteigend wird. Jedenfalls in naher Zukunft.
Die Zandergeilheit ist da, aber der Zander wird weniger. Dadurch werden sich die Streitereien immer mehr zuspitzen, bis ein Peak erreicht sein wird, ab dem das Interesse an dem Fisch abnimmt.

Wohin geht die Reise dann?
Hecht? Ne, ist ja uncool, muss man ja ein Stahlvorfach benutzen. 
Barsch? Liegt eigentlich nahe, die Vermutung. Das Zandergerät ist dem Barschtackle ja nicht unähnlich. Die Angelmethoden unterscheiden sich kaum. Aber der blöde Barsch wächst nur so langsam, in manchen Gewässern bleibt er klein. Zander kann ich in jeden Tümpel kippen, am besten noch in fangreifer Größe, aber wo bekomme ich eine Ladung 40+ Barsche her zum Besetzen, wenn das Gewässer es natürlicherweise nicht hergibt.
Also der Barsch auch nicht so.

Ein Raubfisch muss es schon sein.
Und er muss auch vor Ort zu fangen sein.
Hm...
Der Wels? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Ist ja nichts fürs moderne Streetfishing.

Schwierige Frage...
Vielleicht etabliert sich nach der Zanderwelle ja vorerst kein neuer Hype.#c

Aktuell lese ich (immer noch), dass das Spinnfischen auf die edlen Zander die "Königsdisziplin" des Angelns sei. :-D :-D
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die coolen Zanderhunter plötzlich auf schleimige Hechte oder sogar Rapfen (ihh ein Karpfenartiger) umsteigen. Erst wird der "Stachelritter" zu Grabe getragen.


----------



## gründler (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*

Der neue Hype wird sein in Zukunft überhaupt noch Angeln zu dürfen.







Da wir immer wärmer werden und die letzten Jahre schon genug Arten auftauchen die hier nicht her usw.glaube ich es wird sowas wie Afrowelse oder Streifenbarsche etc.

Die Nachfrage als Besatz ist jedenfalls gestiegen was solche Arten betrifft.


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*



gründler schrieb:


> Da wir immer wärmer werden und die letzten Jahre schon genug Arten auftauchen die hier nicht her usw.glaube ich es wird sowas wie Afrowelse oder Streifenbarsche etc.
> 
> Die Nachfrage als Besatz ist jedenfalls gestiegen was solche Arten betrifft.



Ist natürlich auch eine interessante Denkrichtung. 
In den letzten ca. 15 Jahren wurde ja mit dem Stör z.B. eine "neue" beangelbare Fischart verbreitet. 

Auf unsere Küsten bezogen wäre da vielleicht noch der Köhler in der Ostsee so ein Kandidat, wenn sich diese Fischart dort etabliert könnte das noch interessant werden.


----------



## Laichzeit (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*

Hoffentlich keine russischen Störe, Afrowelse oder anderes Teufelszeug.|wavey:
Das "traditionelle" Angeln, nach Englischem Vorbild mit Centrepin, Deadbaiting auf Hecht ect. ist bereits wieder im Kommen und ich denke, dass daran noch mehr Geschmack finden werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Das "traditionelle" Angeln, nach Englischem Vorbild mit Centrepin, Deadbaiting auf Hecht ect. ist bereits wieder im Kommen und ich denke, dass daran noch mehr Geschmack finden werden.



Das auch da ein paar dran Geschmack finden (bzw. schon nicht zuwenige Geschmack dran haben) sehe ich genauso.. 

Aber auch, dass das trotzdem meilenweit von Hype oder hypen entfernt ist..


----------



## rippi (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*

Ganz klar die Moorforelle (Salmo palus)! Wer mit 2g O2/ L auskommt kann nur trendy, hipp und velourabel sein. Und falls es auch in diesen Jahr an der Kreuzung scheitern sollte, dann wirds wohl bald wieder einen Hype um Forellen und Döbel geben und ein Abkommen vom Streetfishing hin zum Knick- und Waldfishing.


----------



## LänglicherLeng (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*

Ich denke es wird eine Neobiota sein, die aus Zuchtbetrieben abhauen oder widerrechtlich besetzt werden, bzw. die durch sich verändernden klimatischen Bedingungen in unsere Flussysteme einwandern und ein ähnliches "Durchsetzungsvermögen" aufbringt wie die Grundel. 

Eventuell bieten sich an Schwarzbarsch, Bester (schnellwüchsiche Störhypride), Huchen, bzw. ein Großfisch aus ähnlichen klimatischen bereichen Asiens und Nordamerikas, Hybriden... da wird sich schon was finden.


----------



## feederbrassen (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*

Zumindest im Rhein sehe ich einen Hype auf Waller. 
Als Anfang der 90 er die ersten vereinzelt gefangen wurden, hätte wohl kaum einer gedacht das es sich mal so entwickelt wie jetzt. 
Würde die Grundel zu vernünftigen Größen abwachsen hätte sie das Potenzial wettanglers neuer Brotfisch zu sein.


----------



## daci7 (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*

Was zum MeFo-Hype noch dazu kommen wird oder eher dazu gekommen ist, ist der Wolfsbarsch! Nur gibt es leider noch weniger Spots dafür.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*

Aal war zwar ein immer beliebter Angel- wie Speisefisch - aber nie so ein richtiger Hype - vielleicht der?


----------



## LänglicherLeng (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aal war zwar ein immer beliebter Angel- wie Speisefisch - aber nie so ein richtiger Hype - vielleicht der?


 Wenn die Aale aus New Zealand bei uns heimisch werden - warum nicht? 
Unsere Aale verursachen bei mir keinen Hype, nehme die zwar gerne zum Räuchern mit aber dass ich direkt nur auf Aal gehe, könnte ich mir jetzt nicht vorstellen.


----------



## rippi (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aal war zwar ein immer beliebter Angel- wie Speisefisch - aber nie so ein richtiger Hype - vielleicht der?



Ne Ansitz ist out. Aber vielleicht ja Aal auf Kukö, alle paar Jahre klappt s ja.


----------



## bombe20 (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*

die frage, die sich mir dabei stellt ist, wer löst den nächsten hype aus? ist es der vernetzte angler selbst, die medien rund ums angeln oder das marketing einer milliardenschweren industrie, nebst forschung und entwicklung?
der angler ist schon eine ziemlich bescheuerte spezies. er reist um die ganze welt mit sauteurem und spezialisierten equipment und gibt dabei einen haufen geld aus. oder er hat im keller einen rutenwald mit passenden rollen, schnüren und ködern.
mein persönliches ziel ist es, mit möglichst wenig material so flexibel wie möglich zu sein. äußert man dann hier im board seine erfahrungen, das man auch mit einer 70g rute 3er meppse werfen kann wenn die kombination stimmt, wird man auch mal schnell als doof hingestellt.
um aber die eigentliche frage zu beantworten: ich denke dem hippen steetangler in cooler funktionskleidung mit aufdrucken bekannter marken, mit einer aufs gramm abgestimmten kombi, der dem barsch und zander nachstellt, werden wir die nächsten jahre häufiger begegnen. auf grund der steigenden welspopulation werden auch die welsangler mehr werden.
mein persönlicher "zielfisch" wird erst mal weiter der aal bleiben und eben auch alles, was bei dieser angelart nebenbei so an den haken kommt.


----------



## hirschkaefer (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*

Ich liebe meine Forellen. Aber bleibt mir ja fern! :vik:


----------



## LänglicherLeng (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*



bombe20 schrieb:


> mein persönliches ziel ist es, mit möglichst wenig material so flexibel wie möglich zu sein. äußert man dann hier im board seine erfahrungen, das man auch mit einer 70g rute 3er meppse werfen kann wenn die kombination stimmt, wird man auch mal schnell als doof hingestellt.



Vielleicht wird genau das der nächste Hype. Der Industrie die kalte Schulter zeigen. 
Wer wirklich Angeln kann, der fängt mit schwerer Bootsrute und 40-ger Vorfach Köfis im Hafen und mit Streamer nen Wels auf einer AFTM 5 Ausrüstung.


----------



## Jose (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*

kann ich mir zur zeit keinen fisch vorstellen.
einer der nächsten hypes wird aber wohl challenge-charakter haben, vielleicht angeln mit rücken zum wasser oder auf einem bein oder nachts auf der steinpackung mit sonnenbrille oder total illegal, wo dann mal bei den fangfotos nur die gesichter geschwärzt werden.

oder auch ultraleicht auf wels.

aber richtig übel wäre ein "wir-gehen-angeln"-hype mit dann über 15 millionen anglern.
sind jetzt eh schon zu viele life-styler unterwegs


----------



## hirschkaefer (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*

Demnächst fangen wir Lachse mit der blanken Hand. Alles andere ist was für Mädchen.


----------



## rippi (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Demnächst fangen wir Lachse mit der blanken Hand. Alles andere ist was für Mädchen.


Früher haben wir das tatächlich so gemacht, haben dann immer mega Ärger bekommen.


----------



## Jose (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Demnächst fangen wir Lachse mit der blanken Hand. Alles andere ist was für Mädchen.



früher wurden hechte mit mit nem pferdehaar gefangen


----------



## BERND2000 (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*

Rapfen und Barbe hätten die Größe und Kraft, aber sie schmecken halt nicht und bleiben so halt etwas für verrückte Außenseiter.
 Bei der Quappe würde es mit dem schmecken schon passen, aber sie ist nicht leicht zu fangen, selten, kämpft nicht und ist dann zu fangen wenn die Mehrheit der Angler wegen des Wetters, nicht mehr Angeln geht.
 Ich denke für eine Hype muss der Fisch zu nächst einmal ein Speisefisch sein.
 Dann sollte er groß und Kräftig werden und eher Flächendeckend vorkommen.
 Er muss halt viele Angler reizen und gleichzeitig darf das Angeln auf Ihn zunächst nicht zu kompliziert und teuer sein.
 Gleichzeitig muss es aber auch Vorteile bringen sich für so etwas viel Gerät anzuschaffen, dann fördert das der Gerätehandel.

 Mal ganz vereinfacht ist genau das bei Mefo, Karpfen, Zander und nun Wels geschehen.
 Den Aal gab es ja bislang so reichlich das man da keinen Aufwand treiben mochte.

 Ich tippe einmal auf das Angeln in Angelteichen auf Forelle und Stör, was aber in Deutschland bislang immer abgeblockt wurde.
 Möglicherweise kommt auch der Hecht über C&R, sprich als Beifang beim Zanderangeln wieder in Mode, so wie eben in Holland auch.
 Er wird groß, lebt in der Fläche, man kann Ihn essen und er hat sein eigenes Fanggerät.
 Man kann Ihn aktiv befischen oder faul am Ufer herumliegen, vom Boot geht es auch und selbst Schleppen bringt Erfolge.
 Dann ist er das ganze Jahr aktiv ist anspruchslos, wächst sehr schnell und ist mehr oder weniger Standorttreu.
 Gleichzeitig wurde er Fisch des Jahres und ist in vielen Regionen gar nicht so häufig und eben anders als andere Fische, ein wunderschöner Fisch mit spitzen Zähnen.
 (Die gefährlichen Zähne bringen Ihm viel Beachtung ein, ein Glück das Stinte nicht so groß werden)


----------



## Rxlxhx (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*

Vielleicht der Sterlet oder Wels? Beide wurde in meiner näheren Umgebung vor wenigen Jahren ausgesetzt,oder womöglich gezielt besetzt.


----------



## feederbrassen (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*

Im Prinzip ist mir wurscht um welchen Fisch gerade ein Hype gemacht wird.
Als Allrounder brauch ich Abwechslung. 
Und was wäre Angeln ohne Überaschungen  :q


----------



## Drillsucht69 (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*

Naja, ist jetzt zwar kein Fisch aber die Technik würde es möglich machen...
Vielleicht eine ausgereifte Unterwasserlivecam für unsere Köder an unseren Montagen, damit wir die gewissen Momente noch besser ausreizen können bzw. die Fehlbissquote verbessern, Attacken nicht nur in der Erinnerung behalten sondern immer wieder abrufen können, etc.

Ein paar Jahre sind schnell um, mal gucken was da noch so kommt !!!
Vielleicht sitzen Die Ansitzangler mit Monitor am Wasser und können dabei die Cam unter Wasser steuern und den Köder noch näher zum Fisch bringen oder Fischreiche Stellen anwerfen und nicht nur da angeln wo kein Fisch ist...

:q:q:q Möglich ist alles und wer würde da ein nein sagen !!!


----------



## LänglicherLeng (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*



Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sitzen Die Ansitzangler mit Monitor am Wasser und können dabei die Cam unter Wasser steuern und den Köder noch näher zum Fisch bringen oder Fischreiche Stellen anwerfen und nicht nur da angeln wo kein Fisch ist...


  ...und noch ein kleines ferngesteuertes Mini-U-Boot, dass den Haken direkt im Fischmaul ablegt. #d#d#d

Was hat das dann noch mit Angeln zu tun? #c


----------



## UMueller (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*



Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> :q:q:q Möglich ist alles und wer würde da ein nein sagen !!!



Ich !!!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*

OK...Aber was bringt die Zukunft so mit sich ???

Und warum wird heute Echolot so gerne Benutzt ??? 
Mit ein Livebild ohne irgendwelche Striche auf dem Bildschirm ist es doch viel besser und leichter zu lesen...Die Technik würde das Echolot auf jeden Fall ablösen...Und man brauch auch kein Boot mehr...
Glaube es mir, es wären mehr als genug da, die sich so ein Ding holen wenn die es durch wasser ziehen und die Umgebung live auf dem Schirm haben...Auch wenn es nur ein Hilfsmittel ist der nicht an den Montagen hängt...
Geragt ist aber* Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype??? *und nicht die Technik*...
*


----------



## UMueller (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*



Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Naja, ist jetzt zwar kein Fisch aber die Technik würde es möglich machen...
> Vielleicht eine ausgereifte Unterwasserlivecam für unsere Köder an unseren Montagen, damit wir die gewissen Momente noch besser ausreizen können bzw. die Fehlbissquote verbessern, Attacken nicht nur in der Erinnerung behalten sondern immer wieder abrufen können, etc.
> 
> Ein paar Jahre sind schnell um, mal gucken was da noch so kommt !!!
> Vielleicht sitzen Die Ansitzangler mit Monitor am Wasser und können dabei die Cam unter Wasser steuern und den Köder noch näher zum Fisch bringen oder Fischreiche Stellen anwerfen und nicht nur da angeln wo kein Fisch ist...


Ich spinn das jetzt mal weiter  ist ja eigentlich schon OT.
Vielleicht kommt ja auch mal sowas wie eine Fischdrohne die darauf programmiert ist sich den Köder zu schnappen. Diese Fischdrohne hätte ein enormes Drillpotential. Catch + Release würde eine ganz neue Bedeutung erfahren, denn so ein Gerät ist ja nicht billig, gell, und Fisch zum essen gibst ja im Supermarkt ! Aber sonst nur Vorteile. Kann selbst da noch eingesetzt werden wo sonst kein Fisch mehr leben kann. Umweltverschmutzung spielt keine Geige mehr ich angle trotzdem.Sorry aber mit mir gehts grad durch, wenn ich obiges lese. Aber wie hats Drillsucht geschrieben....... mal gucken was da noch so kommt.
Angeln ist doch aber so viel mehr als nur möglichst große Fische zu fangen. Oder wo liegt der Reiz des Angelns, wenn ich genau weis wo die Fische sind oder wie sie den Köder aufnehmen.


----------



## phirania (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*

Nach Fukushima,schwimmt doch genug verstrahltes  Fischgemüse in den Weltmeeren rum....|kopfkrat
Man sucht halt die Wildesten aus... :m
Oder man geht geziehlt zum Kanal auf Mördergrundel..:q


----------



## Deep Down (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Demnächst fangen wir Lachse mit der blanken Hand. Alles andere ist was für Mädchen.



Wo Du es sagst.......

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfiUkOJSUcc


----------



## u-see fischer (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*

Denke auch, dass der nächste Hype sich um einen Neozoen handeln wird. Tippe da mal auf Schwarzbarsch oder Streifenbarsch. Beides Fische die zu stattlichen Größen anwachsen, weiterhin kann man die auch sehr schön so richtig Hip in die Kamera halten.

 Bei weiter fortscheitender Klimaerwärmung fühlen die sich bestimmt auch bald in unseren Gewässer wohl und reproduzieren sich dort.

 Irgendwelche hippen Sportsfreunde werden die schon zwecks Angelspaß besetzen.


----------



## Berater (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Denke auch, dass der nächste Hype sich um einen Neozoen handeln wird. Tippe da mal auf Schwarzbarsch oder Streifenbarsch. Beides Fische die zu stattlichen Größen anwachsen, weiterhin kann man die auch sehr schön so richtig Hip in die Kamera halten.
> 
> Bei weiter fortscheitender Klimaerwärmung fühlen die sich bestimmt auch bald in unseren Gewässer wohl und reproduzieren sich dort.
> 
> Irgendwelche hippen Sportsfreunde werden die schon zwecks Angelspaß besetzen.



Ach das mit der Klimaerwärmung das ist der Hype! Besonders heute abend spür ich das wunderbare warme minus 5 Grad


----------



## u-see fischer (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*



Berater schrieb:


> Ach das mit der Klimaerwärmung das ist der Hype! Besonders heute abend spür ich das wunderbare warme minus 5 Grad



Eben, ohne Klimaerwärmung hättest Du heute Abend min. frostige -10 °C


----------



## Berater (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*

Vielleicht werden auch irgendwann Roboterfische in Gewässern ausgesetzt. Hat viele Vorteile. Schont den Fischbestand. Nach dem Fang einfach zurücksetzen. Mitnehmen geht nicht. Wird per Satellit überwacht. Alles wird überwacht.


----------



## rippi (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*



Berater schrieb:


> Vielleicht werden auch irgendwann Roboterfische in Gewässern ausgesetzt. Hat viele Vorteile. Schont den Fischbestand. Nach dem Fang einfach zurücksetzen. Mitnehmen geht nicht. Wird per Satellit überwacht. Alles wird überwacht.



Was hat das mit Angeln zu tun? Dann können wir ja gleich unseren Elektroschrott zu beginn des Jahres einfach in die Gewässer schütten und den scheicc irgenwann wieder rausziehen, hat für mich den gleichen Effekt.
Ich freue mich schon auf Pressemeldungen wie: Wahnsinn! Teamangler fängt Riesensaftmixer.


----------



## kati48268 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*

Wo geht denn der allg. Trend hin?
Leise, schleichend,... die wenigsten nehmen Angelpolitik war, weil es so gar nicht hip ist.

Die Besatzpolitik ändert sich Bundesweit. Natürlicher Besatz, ökologisch, allenfalls zur Unterstützung sich reproduzierender Bestände, nach wissenschaftlichen Kriterien, nicht mehr nach Anglerwünschen. Bestes Beispiel: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322959
Und das ist bundesweiter Trend!
Solche Gewässer werden nicht mehr die Zahlen der Angler von heute verkraften, also wird die Angelei großflächig eingeschränkt werden, in welcher Form auch immer.

Da ist für Hype nicht mehr viel Raum, es sei denn er verlagert sich an Paylakes, somit zu ganz anderen Fischarten;
Refo, Zuchtstör, Zuchtwels, Streifenbarsch, etc.

DAS ist die Zukunft des Angelns in D, weil z.B. schicki-micki-GuFi-Zanderangelei mangels Masse, mangels Zugang, gar nicht mehr möglich sein wird.


----------



## Zander Jonny (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*

Da viele Gewässer immer klarer werden die Seeforelle. Und weil ich noch nie eine gefangen habe.


----------



## Mozartkugel (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*

Ich glaube der Zander wird noch viele Jahre die Nr. 1 bleiben weil... ist ein Raubfisch, kann sehr groß werden, sieht gut aus, schmeckt gut und kann mit modernen Angelmethoden nachgestellt werden. Dieser Fisch ist also ein gefundenes Fressen für sämtliche Fachzeitschriften und natürlich auch für die Angelindustrie. Ich sehe in absehbarer Zeit keine wirkliche Konkurrenz für den Zander.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Da viele Gewässer immer klarer werden die Seeforelle. Und weil ich noch nie eine gefangen habe.


Da muss man auch draufkommen....
#6#6

Aber ich denke, für einen Hype ist da das Vorkommen zu dünne...


----------



## Berater (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wo geht denn der allg. Trend hin?
> Leise, schleichend,... die wenigsten nehmen Angelpolitik war, weil es so gar nicht hip ist.
> 
> Die Besatzpolitik ändert sich Bundesweit. Natürlicher Besatz, ökologisch, allenfalls zur Unterstützung sich reproduzierender Bestände, nach wissenschaftlichen Kriterien, nicht mehr nach Anglerwünschen. Bestes Beispiel: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322959
> ...



Ich denke die Angelfunktionäre, die uns vertreten sind nicht wirklich gut. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass z.B. in meinem Verein (BVO Ostfriesland größter Angelverein BRD mit ca. 10.000 Mitgliedern) alle maßigen Fische abgeschlagen werden müssen. Man sollte Entnahmefenster einführen und individuell für jedes Gewässer Entnahmeverbote/gebote festlegen. Sonst seh ich auch wirklich nur noch einen Hype an den sogenannten Paylakes. Da angelt jeder rum ohne Angelschein. Ach es gibt wirklich vieles was im Argen liegt(z.B. der totale Rückgang der Aalbestände) aber unsere Funktionäre sind einfach zu schwach


----------



## kati48268 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*

OT:
Gerade im BVO habt ihr doch einen Vorstand, der sich kräftig für Anglerrechte reinhängt und ein vereinsinternes Abknüppelgebot existiert m.W.n. nicht. Entnahmefenster rechtssicher zu installieren ist eine schwierige Geschichte wegen der irren Gesetze.
Das ist aber hier alles nicht das Thema.


----------



## sprogoe (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*

Was der nächste Hype für die Mehrzahl der Angler werden wird, kann ich nicht sagen, aber mein persönlicher Hype wird die Renke sein. Eine spannendere Angelmethode kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, außerdem ist das ein äußerst wohlschmeckender Fisch.
An zweiter Stelle würde ich die Seeforelle sehen, deren Befischung ich mich dieses Jahr auch noch widmen werde.
Da ich das Glück habe, daß 2 unserer Vereinsgewässer über einen guten Renkenbestand verfügen und die Seeforelle in einem dieser Gewässer besetzt wurde.
Wohlgemerkt handelt es sich hierbei um ehemalige Baggerseen, die am Randgebiet der Großstadt Köln liegen und ich daher keine Angelreisen unternehmen muß, um solche tollen Fische fangen zu können.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*

OT an
BVO-Gewässerordnung:
http://www.bvo-emden.de/bvo_site/pages/gewaesserordnung.php

Nix mit Abknüppeln....

OT aus


----------



## LänglicherLeng (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Die Besatzpolitik ändert sich Bundesweit. Natürlicher Besatz, ökologisch, allenfalls zur Unterstützung sich reproduzierender Bestände, nach wissenschaftlichen Kriterien, nicht mehr nach Anglerwünschen.


Das steht im Gesetzt und wie läuft es in der Realität?  
Jetzt könnte ich wenn ich wollte aber ich will lieber mal nicht. :q


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*



Berater schrieb:


> Sonst seh ich auch wirklich nur noch einen Hype an den sogenannten Paylakes.



'Richtige" Paylakes ala GB,F oder NL wirste in D vergeblich suchen..

Bedauerlich..hier wäre m.M.n.aktuell wohl das grösste Potential vorhanden.

Nur scheiterts leider mal wieder am scheinheiligen dt.Moralin.

Und wenn bestimmte Politik-und Behörden"trends" so weitergehen wie bisher,brauchen wir uns über neue Hypes längerfristig eh keinen Kopp mehr machen..


----------



## kati48268 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*

Noch mal OT:


LänglicherLeng schrieb:


> Das steht im Gesetzt und wie läuft es in der Realität?


Da wird bereits dran gestrickt; Stück für Stück. 
Z.B. sind die Regeln um die Besatzbeihilfe in NRW zu bekommen für dieses Jahr verschärft worden.


----------



## Mastermind (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mal selber anfangen:
> Würde die Grundel etwas größer, hätte ich ja auf die getippt:
> Kommt oft und teilweise in Massen vor, kann mit unterschiedlichsten Methoden beangelt werden und schmeckt auch noch..
> 
> Nur mangels der Größe scheidet die bei mir aus ;-)))



Uns haben noch nicht alle Grundel-Ableger erreicht. Die Krötengrundel wäre da so ein Kandidat (wird maximal ca. 35 cm lang, das maximal publizierte Gewicht beträgt 600 gr.), der deinen Kriterien durchaus entsprechen könnte.

Grätenarm und Lecker sind alle Grundelarten, wie inzwischen allgemein bekannt.


----------



## thanatos (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*

na ja Menschen sind eben Manipulierbar und was heute noch mega in ist ist morgen schon so was von mega out.
 In der Mode wie beim Angeln und das bezieht sich nicht nur auf den Fisch nein dazu gehört natürlich auch ganz neues Gerät weil´s mit dem alten Klumpatsch nicht geht.   
 Z:B: Als ich vor ca 35 Jahren mit Futterkorb geangelt habe 
 wurde einfach an ´ner starken Spinnrute montiert hat man mir gesagt ist doch langweilig ick muß imma meine Pose sehen.Als mir der gleich vor 2 Jahren erzählt hat da und da geh ich nur noch feedern - mußte ich mir erst mal erklären lassen ......:q
 Vieles ist kalter Kaffe meist schon längst vergessen mit neuem hochtrabenden Namen wieder aufgewärmt. :q
 Und gaaanz wichtig -muß english sein .


----------



## Fr33 (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*

Was wird der nxt Hype..... gute Frage....und ich hätte da 2 bzw. sogar 3 Extreme ....

 Sollten die Gewässer in den kommenden Jahren immer weiter und schneller aufklären -  dann könnten Salmoniden näher in den Fokus rücken. Aber dann wird dauern - kann ich mir aber sogar vorstellen.

 Ggf wird die Barbe wieder ein Revival wie vor rund 10Jahren feiern. In den meisten größeren Flüssen sind die Zeiten der dicken Brassenschwärme eig schon rum. Rotaugen, Nasen und Barben stellen oftmals die Hauptfische dar. Hat auch mit dem immer klareren Wasser zu tun. Momentan scheitert es aber an der Akzeptanz in der Küche (Karpfenartige eben) und teils daran, dass Grundeln schneller sind.

 Szenario 3 wäre eine weitere invasive Art die richtig zu schlägt und sich schnell verbreitet und von Anglern gehypt wird. Streifenbarsche oder winterharte Schwarzbarsche stelle ich mir da vor.... ka aus welchem Labor die dann entkommen müssen....


 Tja was PayLakes alla Carpodrom usw. angeht- das erleben wir in D nicht mehr. Bevor sowas kommt (zum Schutz natürlicher Gewässer) wird das Angeln in ganz D verboten....


----------



## Snakesfreak (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*

Also was ich in meinem Freundeskreis immer mehr mitbekomme ist, dass das Fliegenfischen mehr Bedeutung bekommt! Grade auch das selber binden.
Wir haben hier zwar keine Salmoniden Gewässer, aber Zielfische sind ehr Hechte, Barsche und auch auf Friedfisch, wie die erwähnte Barbe...

Im Prinziep werden denke ich ehr neue Techniken, die aus JP oder USA zu uns rüberschwappen die neuen Hypes... oder halt das, was uns von der Angelindustrie vorgegaukelt wird!
Ich denke auch, dass dem Streetfishing mehr Bedeutung zukommen wird, da die jüngeren Generationen mehr Geld zur Verfügung haben und kaum einer in Tarnklamotten durch die Stadt laufen will. 
Mit Sicherheit werden auch auf Dauer die Smartphones mehr ins Angeln einbezogen.


----------



## Raubwels (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*

Hi, warten wir mal ab was sich in unseren Gewässern  noch so ausbreitet! Vielleicht kommen ja ingendwann Schlangenköpfe oder Alligatorhechte in unsere Gewässer vor, denn unter diese gibt es ja nicht nur wärmeliebende Arten. Und warum muss es immer Fisch sein, bei der Anzahl an Amerikanischen Krebsarten wie, Amer. Sumpfkrebs, Signalkrebs oder Camberkrebs könnte das doch die neue Zielart werden, und schmecken tun sie auch 1a.

MFG
Raubwels


----------



## Franky (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*

Ich bin ja nach wie vor der Ansicht, dass Megarotaugen der nächste Hype werden... 
Ansonsten schaunmermal, was "man" so demnächst findet. Ob die Familie der "Sonnebarsche" hier noch ausgeweitet wird, oder der Thunfisch die Nord- und Ostsee wieder erobert...


----------



## Wingsuiter (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*

Ich denke auch, dass wir froh sein können, wenn wir in der Zukunft überhaupt noch unserem Hobby nachgehen können. Was den Zielfisch betrifft, wird es denke auf jeden Fall ein Speisefisch sein müssen. Ich würde wahrscheinlich sogar auf Salmoniden tippen. Grade Techniken wie Fliegenfischen und co wird immer mehr verbreitet und wenn die Flüsse weiter aufklaren werden auch die Bestände besser. Zusätzlich ist zB die Forelle ein Fisch der sehr schnell wächst und dadurch eher in Frage kommt, wie zB. der Barsch.
 Was schön wäre, wenn mal Lachse der Hype werden würden bzw. es sich lohnt einen Hype drum zu machen. Da ich das aber bezweifle würde ich den ausschließen.
 Sollten irgendwann mal wieder Populationen vom Lachs so groß sein dass sie befischt werden können, wären sie bei einem Hype wie um Zander und Co schneller wieder weg wie sie angesiedelt wurden.


----------



## exil-dithschi (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*



Franky schrieb:


> Ich bin ja nach wie vor der Ansicht, dass Megarotaugen der nächste Hype werden...


gerade heutzutage wo man der grundel kaum ausweichen kann, nicht ganz unwahrscheinlich.
man liest ja schon recht häufig expertenberichte zum fang von großen rotaugen, aber letztlich gibt das verkaufsmäßig wohl nicht allzu viel her um als richtiger hype zu gelten.
da liefern arten die häufig mit kunstködern überlistet werden ein deutlich besseres spektrum.


----------



## rippi (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> gerade heutzutage wo man der grundel kaum ausweichen kann, nicht ganz unwahrscheinlich.
> man liest ja schon recht häufig expertenberichte zum fang von großen rotaugen, aber letztlich gibt das verkaufsmäßig wohl nicht allzu viel her um als richtiger hype zu gelten.
> da liefern arten die häufig mit kunstködern überlistet werden ein deutlich besseres spektrum.


Das Problem ist: Der Rotaugenbestand und Angeldruck muss sehr klein sein, damit so ein Riesenrotauge heranwächst und nicht vorher gefangen wird . Oder wann hattet ihr das letzte Mal ein Rotauge von 2kg an der Angel?
Rotaugen kann man auch mit Kunstködern fangen. Auf Streamer bspw., die eigentlich viel zu groß sind.


----------



## hecht99 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*

Falls die Schwarzbarsche die Winter durchhalten kann ich mir das als nächsten Hype sehr gut vorstellen. 

 Kunstköderfischen mit verschiedensten Methoden, High-Tech Köder und vollausgestattete Bassboote.


----------



## MikeHawk (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*

Es gab doch hier vor Jahren mal einen Thread, da hatte jemand in Leverkusen am Rhein einen Schwarzbarsch gefangen...

 mich hat es damals schon gewundert das der Thread kaum Beachtung fand...


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (11. März 2018)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*

Beim durchlesen des threads ist mir aufgefallen das des öfteren Arten als nicht "Hype" tauglich abgeschrieben wurden weil sie nicht so gut für die Küche sind.
Ich hoffe der nächste Hype wird C&R und dann in einer Saison möglichst viele Arten zu fangen.Das hätte auch was für die Industrie man bräuchte für alles tackle


----------



## Hirschtier (11. März 2018)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*



E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Ich hoffe der nächste Hype wird C&R und dann in einer Saison möglichst viele Arten zu fangen.



Zum Glück ist C&R in vielen Bundesländern verboten :vik:


----------



## Nuesse (11. März 2018)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*



E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Ich hoffe der nächste Hype wird C&R und dann in einer Saison möglichst viele Arten zu fangen.Das hätte auch was für die Industrie man bräuchte für alles tackle



Das ist eine gute Idee ,ich werd gleich beim Heringsangeln damit beginnen .


----------



## Damyl (11. März 2018)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*

Und ich hoffe, das sich die Angler mal ausnahmsweise nicht gegenseitig, schon wieder wegen dem Thema, an den Hals gehen :vik:

So wie früher......wäre ein Traum. Jeder macht was er für sich das Richtige findet. Und schaut auf seinen eigenen Kram :q


----------



## hanzz (11. März 2018)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*



Hirschtier schrieb:


> Zum Glück ist C&R in vielen Bundesländern verboten :vik:



Grundsätzlich ist deine Aussage falsch.


----------



## Gast (11. März 2018)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*

Was sich in den letzten 20 Jahren auf jeden Fall sehr verändert hat, es gibt immer mehr Jungangler die gleich in die "Profiliga" aufsteigen möchten.
Da sind 12 jährige angeblich schon Karpfenprofi oder Raubfisch Spezialist.
Aber sie haben in ihrem Leben noch nie eine Made oder einen Wurm in der Hand gehalten, geschweige denn ein Rotauge gestippt.
Ich denke mal das daran die Videos auf YouTube nicht ganz unschuldig sind.


----------



## hanzz (11. März 2018)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Was sich in den letzten 20 Jahren auf jeden Fall sehr verändert hat, es gibt immer mehr Jungangler die gleich in die "Profiliga" aufsteigen möchten.
> Da sind 12 jährige angeblich schon Karpfenprofi oder Raubfisch Spezialist.
> Aber sie haben in ihrem Leben noch nie eine Made oder einen Wurm in der Hand gehalten, geschweige denn ein Rotauge gestippt.
> Ich denke mal das daran die Videos auf YouTube nicht ganz unschuldig sind.



 Stimmt wohl so auf die Gesamtmenge betrachtet.
 Ich wurde allerdings auch schon freudig überrascht.
 Hab vor 3-4 Jahren beim Feedern am Kanal n paar junge Angler kennengelernt. Absolute Friedfischangler. Da konnt ich mir teilweise noch was abgucken.

 Mittlerweile haben die Jungs zwar auch ihre Nische gefunden, aber man trifft sich regelmäßig zum Feedern, Barbenangeln und auch mal zum Spinnen. Manchmal wird auch um die Wette gegrundelt.

 Toll dabei ist, dass die Jungs so gut erzogen sind, dass da kein Müll liegen bleibt und der Fisch gut behandelt wird.


----------



## stroker (11. März 2018)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*

Hallo !



> Toll dabei ist, dass die Jungs so gut erzogen sind, dass da kein Müll liegen bleibt und der Fisch gut behandelt wird.


So etwas spreche ich auch gerne mal aus, da es heute leider nicht mehr selbsverständlich ist.Schön !


MfG Michael


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (11. März 2018)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*



hanzz schrieb:


> Toll dabei ist, dass die Jungs so gut erzogen sind, dass da kein Müll liegen bleibt und der Fisch gut behandelt wird.



Super! Hier sagt jetzt komischerweise niemand: "Das liegt bestimmt an YouTube", obwohl die Chance gleich hoch ist.


----------



## Brachsenfan (13. März 2018)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*

Sollen doch alle dem "Einen" Mode-Ziel-Fisch hinterherjagen!
Dann hab ich als Allrounder mehr Ruhe!
Ich werde mit Sicherheit nicht nur noch auf eine bestimmte Zielfischart angeln oder mit einer einzigen Methode.
Mir ist die Vielfältigkeit unseres Hobbys sehr wichtig! Und nur deshalb hab ich auch jedes Jahr so viele verschiedene Fischarten auf meiner Fangliste stehen.
Aber jedem das seine.
Ich jedenfalls werde überzeugter Allrounder bleiben!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (13. März 2018)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Was sich in den letzten 20 Jahren auf jeden Fall sehr verändert hat, es gibt immer mehr Jungangler die gleich in die "Profiliga" aufsteigen möchten.
> Da sind 12 jährige angeblich schon Karpfenprofi oder Raubfisch Spezialist.
> Aber sie haben in ihrem Leben noch nie eine Made oder einen Wurm in der Hand gehalten, geschweige denn ein Rotauge gestippt.
> Ich denke mal das daran die Videos auf YouTube nicht ganz unschuldig sind.


Die gibt es, keine Frage.
Aber was ist daran so schlimm? Mehr als "nicht fangen" kann da eigentlich nicht passieren. Die Lektion muss man dann eben auf diesem Wege erfahren. Wer dann dabei bleibt, der hat es sich eben verdient irgendwann zu fangen.

In dem Sinne: Die tun keinem weh, also dürfen sie gerne nach den Sternen greifen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. März 2018)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> In dem Sinne: Die tun keinem weh, also dürfen sie gerne nach den Sternen greifen.



Aus diesem Zusammenhang heraus: Wie wird man Profi und wodurch wird es definiert?

Beim Friedfischangeln hast du ja selbige Debatten. "Der Füttert tagelang vor". Beim Raubfischangeln kommt dann die "Holland-Affäre".

Ist es nicht vielmehr so, das die Aufmerksamkeit zum größten Teil auf den Sympathien der Darsteller beruht? Ich meine, wenn ich mir Videos ansehe, dann muss der Typ passen, seine Authentizität und eine grundlegende Kompetenz.

Pokale oder Meilensteine sind doch nur für den kurzen Konsum, der Typ und das Wissen, was er vermittelt, bleibt hängen.


----------



## Kochtopf (13. März 2018)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*

Ich wollte auch Spinnfischen und schaut was aus mir geworden ist  und so wird es einigen Neueinsteigern gehen. Man schneidert 1000 mal und dann geht man mal auf Aal, dann feedert man sich KöFis... und ehe man sich versieht steht man im Tweedsakko am Fluss und schwingt die Fliege. Und spinnt nebenher noch ein wenig.
Der Döbel wird zusehend Zielfisch Nummero Uno bei mir, auch wenn ich eigentlich allem was Flossen hat nachstelle. An meiner Strecke gilt er als lästiger, zu vermeidender Beifang und somit kann ich aus den vollen schöpfen. 

Profi wird für mich definiert, das jemand davon Leben kann.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. März 2018)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich wollte auch Spinnfischen und schaut was aus mir geworden ist  und so wird es einigen Neueinsteigern gehen. Man schneidert 1000 mal und dann geht man mal auf Aal, dann feedert man sich KöFis... und ehe man sich versieht steht man im Tweedsakko am Fluss und schwingt die Fliege. Und spinnt nebenher noch ein wenig.
> Der Döbel wird zusehend Zielfisch Nummero Uno bei mir, auch wenn ich eigentlich allem was Flossen hat nachstelle. An meiner Strecke gilt er als lästiger, zu vermeidender Beifang und somit kann ich aus den vollen schöpfen.
> 
> Profi wird für mich definiert, das jemand davon Leben kann.



Oh, da kenne ich einige Sportarten, wo Profis am Werk sind, aber kein Geld damit verdienen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*

Das ist witzig, ich habe Jahrzehnte lang fast ausschließlich gestippt, mit der Kopfrute, Matchrute, Feederrute geangelt, gerne auch Wettfischen, aber heute gehe ich fast nur noch mit Spinruten los, obwohl ich dabei eher talentfrei bin.

Ausschlag gibt das weniger Zeug  mit muss, das meist im Auto liegt und wir so spontan ans Wasser können. Zielfische habe ich keine, bzw. viele je nach Saison.


----------



## Minimax (13. März 2018)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Profi wird für mich definiert, das jemand davon Leben kann.





Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Oh, da kenne ich einige Sportarten, wo Profis am Werk sind, aber kein Geld damit verdienen.



Und daher ja auch der wunderschöne eigentliche Wortsinn des Amateurs (amare, lieben) und des Dilettanten (delectare, sich erfreuen, geniessen) und eben auch Sport im _ursprünglichen_ Wortsinn (to disport, ablenken, sich erfreuen).

 Achso, ontopic und so: Eigentlich hab ich als Zielfisch natürlich meinen lieben alten Kumpel den Döbel, aber dieses Jahr stehen noch zwei andere auch auf der Liste.. aber zunächst muss ich meine seit Sylvester anhaltende Pechsträhne mit irgendeinem Schuppenträger, und seis ein Pangolin, durchbrechen...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. März 2018)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*



Minimax schrieb:


> Und daher ja auch der wunderschöne eigentliche Wortsinn des Amateurs (amare, lieben) und des Dilettanten (delectare, sich erfreuen, geniessen) und eben auch Sport im _ursprünglichen_ Wortsinn (to disport, ablenken, sich erfreuen).



Mag sein, aber Weltmeister im Feedern/Friedfischangeln, alles aalglatte Profis und im Wettbewerb, verdienen aber keinen Penny damit und gehen alle normalen Jobs nach.

Die These Profi und Geld verdienen hinterfrage ich genau deswegen.



> Achso, ontopic und so: Eigentlich hab ich als Zielfisch natürlich meinen lieben alten Kumpel den Döbel, aber dieses Jahr stehen noch zwei andere auch auf der Liste.. aber zunächst muss ich meine seit Sylvester anhaltende Pechsträhne mit irgendeinem Schuppenträger, und seis ein Pangolin, durchbrechen...



Maxinator, es geht um den Hype, nicht den Zielfisch. Warum also Raubfisch, Karpfenangeln und Welsfischen ein breites Publikum erreichen. Eingegrenzter noch würde ich sagen, der Kunstköderspinnanglerbereich.

Wie ich schrieb: Die Sympathieträger + Große Fische mit fetten Zähnen


----------



## Minimax (13. März 2018)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Mag sein, aber Weltmeister im Feedern/Friedfischangeln, alles aalglatte Profis und im Wettbewerb, verdienen aber keinen Penny damit und gehen alle normalen Jobs nach.
> 
> Die These Profi und Geld verdienen hinterfrage ich genau deswegen.


 
 Das ist tatsächlich hinterfragbar- könnte man sagen, dass in dem Fall der Wettbewerbcharakter und die messbar höhere Leistung relativ zu den Anderen ausschlaggebend ist?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. März 2018)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*



Minimax schrieb:


> Das ist tatsächlich hinterfragbar- könnte man sagen, dass in dem Fall der Wettbewerbcharakter und die messbar höhere Leistung relativ zu den Anderen ausschlaggebend ist?



Es gibt ja auch keine Vollzeitangler die fürs Angeln bezahlt werden. In Deutschland wüsste ich keinen, vielleicht Veit Wilde bei FTM, in wie Weit dort aber eine Anstellung der Fall ist und was er im Hintergrund leistet weiß ich nicht.

Beim Angeln ist das ja auch die Crux. Sitzt du allein am Wasser, fischst nur, erreichst du ja auch niemanden. Ein Facebookpost alle 20 Tage reichen wohl nicht aus.

In England ist das doch noch anders, aber dort haben die Firmen auch einen anderen Bezug zu ihren "Zöglingen". Möglicherweise spielt auch CR eine Rolle und die Erwartungshaltung in Deutschland. Hier musst du ja nur große Fische liefern, sonst wirst du nicht anerkannt. Technik und Taktik sind Lektüre, kein schneller Konsum. Auf der Insel ist das ja auch wieder genau anders herum.

Vielleicht sind aber auch die Teamanglerschl***** die Ursache. Für ein paar Sticker wird dann gleich die Arbeit eines Vollzeitjobs geleistet ohne messbaren Gegenwert. Komisch ist da aber schon.


----------



## Minimax (13. März 2018)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Maxinator, es geht um den Hype, nicht den Zielfisch. Warum also Raubfisch, Karpfenangeln und Welsfischen ein breites Publikum erreichen. Eingegrenzter noch würde ich sagen, der Kunstköderspinnanglerbereich.
> 
> Wie ich schrieb: Die Sympathieträger + Große Fische mit fetten Zähnen



 Oh, ach so, na ich würd auf jeden Fall sagen das der "Boom" bestimmter Angeldisziplinen auf jeden Fall gesteuert ist, und das es natürlich dafür medial wirksame Zugpferde braucht. Irgendwann fängt dann das System an zu rollen.
 Welcher Zielfisch oder Disziplin dann _hausse_ hat, ist glaub ich relativ austauschbar: Man denke an den Stippangelboom der 80er.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. März 2018)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*



Minimax schrieb:


> Oh, ach so, na ich würd auf jeden Fall sagen das der "Boom" bestimmter Angeldisziplinen auf jeden Fall gesteuert ist, und das es natürlich dafür medial wirksame Zugpferde braucht. Irgendwann fängt dann das System an zu rollen.
> Welcher Zielfisch oder Disziplin dann _hausse_ hat, ist glaub ich relativ austauschbar: Man denke an den Stippangelboom der 80er.



In Zeiten wo der Wettangelbereich in D noch anerkannt war und du an jedem Dorfteich mindestens 3 Fischen im Jahr hattest. Mittlerweile ist das ja in der Tendenz immer weniger werdend. Die Veranstaltungen gehen nach NL, die Anteilnahme der breiten Masse verschwindet ja wie Kochtopfs Rute, im Nirwana.

Gut, aber alle genannten Fischarten (Hecht, Wels, Zander, Karpfen) spiegeln auch den Zeitgeist wieder. Es muss einfach Groß sein, dramatisch und die Linse der Kamera überfordern. Das Gelingt dir weder mit Forellen, noch Weißfischen oder anderen Fischarten.

Kehrt der Stör wieder, auch in guten Größen, wirds wohl der nächste Ritt.


----------



## Minimax (13. März 2018)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> [... ]Gut, aber alle genannten Fischarten (Hecht, Wels, Zander, Karpfen) spiegeln auch den Zeitgeist wieder. Es muss einfach Groß sein, dramatisch und die Linse der Kamera überfordern.[...]
> Kehrt der Stör wieder, auch in guten Größen, wirds wohl der nächste Ritt.



hahaha, gut das stimmt auch wieder. Ich war vorn paar Wochen beim RISE, jeder Film wurde prinzipiell mit tosendem Moonumentalfilmpathos unterlegt.
Sieht man auch auf den privaten Youtube Videos: Da zeigen dann drei fröhliche Angeljungs wie sie Barsche zuppeln, im Hintergrund aber eine Musik, wie bei der Endschlacht um Mittelerde. Ist schon knuffig.
 Stör ist ne gute Prognose. Was man da für Spezialkram entwickeln/vermarkten könnte.
 Sieht man ja auch bei dem Commercial Hype auf der Insel, den Du ja bereits mehrfach angesprochen hast (wobei es da wiederum nicht um Monsterfische geht).


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. März 2018)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*



Minimax schrieb:


> hahaha, gut das stimmt auch wieder. Ich war vorn paar Wochen beim RISE, jeder Film wurde prinzipiell mit tosendem Moonumentalfilmpathos unterlegt.
> Sieht man auch auf den privaten Youtube Videos: Da zeigen dann drei fröhliche Angeljungs wie sie Barsche zuppeln, im Hintergrund aber eine Musik, wie bei der Endschlacht um Mittelerde. Ist schon knuffig.



Ein Ring sie zu knechten.....

Tatsächlich reagiere ich oft verstört bei Yotubevideos, wenn harte Bässe einsetzen und ich mir vorkommen wie zu besten Tagen beim 5 Minütigen Besuch im Hardcorebunker, wo dir die Musik ein Trauma für Jahre bescherte.

Youtube ist da auch ein toller Gradmesser. Alles was mit Friedfischangeln zu tun hat sind oft Verkaufsvideos. Die wenigen kleinen Filmer sind im Verhältnis zum Hypesegment 1:100 Unterlegen.

Wäre der Huchen nicht so stark bedroht und selten, dann könnten wir die Liste nochmals erweitern.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (13. März 2018)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Aus diesem Zusammenhang heraus: Wie wird man Profi und wodurch wird es definiert?


Per Definition ist man ein Profi, wenn seinen Lebensunterhalt damit verdienen kann. Aber ich denke im Bezug auf den Beitrag von Der_Barschangler, ist noch etwas ganz anderes gemeint.

Aber Mal grundsätzlich:
Warum hat man so eine negative Einstellung gegenüber diesen "jungen Anglern"? Ist es nicht ganz normal, dass junge Menschen irgendwie immer der beste sein wollen? Ist das verwerflich? Mir selber widerstrebt es, aber bei den Kids stört es mich nicht. Und wenn andere dem Wettkampf um die Thron nacheifern, dann von mir aus. Tut mir nicht weh. Warum diese Abneigung diesen gegenüber, so das man sogar beleidigend werden muss, wie in deinem Falle gegenüber Teamanglern?



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ist es nicht vielmehr so, das die Aufmerksamkeit zum größten Teil auf den Sympathien der Darsteller beruht? Ich meine, wenn ich mir Videos ansehe, dann muss der Typ passen, seine Authentizität und eine grundlegende Kompetenz.
> 
> Pokale oder Meilensteine sind doch nur für den kurzen Konsum, der Typ und das Wissen, was er vermittelt, bleibt hängen.


Am Beispiel YouTube hat jeder andere Anforderungen daran, was er in den Videos vermittelt haben möchte. Da muss man zwischen Unterhaltung und Lehrreich unterscheiden. Im optimalen Falle geht es Hand in Hand. Aber es ist doch nichts verwerfliches, wenn man eben Entertainer anstatt Lehrer ist?




Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind aber auch die Teamanglerschl***** die Ursache. Für ein paar Sticker wird dann gleich die Arbeit eines Vollzeitjobs geleistet ohne messbaren Gegenwert. Komisch ist da aber schon.


Wo ist das Problem dabei? #c



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Es muss einfach Groß sein, dramatisch und die Linse der Kamera überfordern. Das Gelingt dir weder mit Forellen, noch Weißfischen oder anderen Fischarten.


Gerade Forellen und PayLakes erreichen - zu mindestens was YouTube und c.o. angeht - ein größeres Publikum. Auch wenn es nicht so Hype ist.



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Tatsächlich reagiere ich oft verstört bei Yotubevideos, wenn harte Bässe einsetzen und ich mir vorkommen wie zu besten Tagen beim 5 Minütigen Besuch im Hardcorebunker, wo dir die Musik ein Trauma für Jahre bescherte.


Jeder kann heute Videos auf YouTube hochladen und den meisten fehlt das Verständnis, bei der Musik dezent zu sein, wodurch es oft wie auf einem schlechten 90er Rave klingt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. März 2018)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Warum diese Abneigung diesen gegenüber, so das man sogar beleidigend werden muss, wie in deinem Falle gegenüber Teamanglern?



Ich habe in verschiedenen Werken gearbeitet, wo die Norm gehalten wurde. Das war ein allgemeiner Schnitt, der aus Respekt gegenüber den Kollegen nicht überschritten worden war, um sich aus der Masse heraus zustellen.

Beim Angeln ist das aber so, das jeder den anderen Aussticht und jedes noch so schlechtes Angebot wahrnimmt und damit natürlich den "Schnitt" für alle anderen der Branche absenkt. Da gibt es genug Beispiele für. Kennst du die Story vom Fuchs und dem Wels? Du weisst was ich meine.... 

Und Teamangler ist ein Begriff der sowieso Fehlgeleitet ist. Welches Team repräsentiert man denn? Was macht man für so ein Team? Welcher Wettbewerb und welche Zusammenarbeit steht denn dort im Vordergrund? Das hat alles nichts mit Teams zu tun, sondern billige ausgelagerte Publicity und Marketing von Firmen, nichts weiter. 



> Am Beispiel YouTube hat jeder andere Anforderungen daran, was er in den Videos vermittelt haben möchte. Da muss man zwischen Unterhaltung und Lehrreich unterscheiden. Im optimalen Falle geht es Hand in Hand. Aber es ist doch nichts verwerfliches, wenn man eben Entertainer anstatt Lehrer ist?



Oder Clown? Wenn die Botschaft verschwindet, der Knall aber bleibt, welchen Wert stellen dann die Werbevideos (auch Friedfischangeln) dar? Ich war eben erst auf so einem Kanal. Es ging um das Angeln auf Mefos. Kernthema war Thermohose, Thermoskanne, der Köderlieferant und 2 Minuten angeln. Gestreut mit jeder Menge "Flatratehumor". Klar kann man das Feiern.

Ich muss es aber nicht mögen und darf es auch so äußern.






> Gerade Forellen und PayLakes erreichen - zu mindestens was YouTube und c.o. angeht - ein größeres Publikum. Auch wenn es nicht so Hype ist.



Naja. Wenn ich mir ansehe was der Bereich Raubfisch an Klicks produziert, wo auch Paylakes mit bei sind, dann ist das alles Nichts dagegen. Ist auch nicht weiter Schlimm, ist ja der Hype. Und der wird auch vergehen.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (13. März 2018)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Kennst du die Story vom Fuchs und dem Wels? Du weisst was ich meine....


Kenne ich nicht bzw. ich weiß nicht was du meinst, du darfst mir aber gerne auf die Sprünge helfen.



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Und Teamangler ist ein Begriff der sowieso Fehlgeleitet ist. Welches Team repräsentiert man denn? Was macht man für so ein Team? Welcher Wettbewerb und welche Zusammenarbeit steht denn dort im Vordergrund? Das hat alles nichts mit Teams zu tun, sondern billige ausgelagerte Publicity und Marketing von Firmen, nichts weiter.


Teamangler ist in der heutigen Zeit nicht gleich Teamangler. Es gibt viele Gruppierungen, die sich als Team zusammen stellen und unter einer gemeinsamen Flagge aus Spaß oder bei Wettkämpfen angeln. Aber in erster Linie sind eben gesponserte Angler gemeint, die eine Marke repräsentieren oder aber auch an der Produktentwicklung beteiligt sind.

In beiden Fällen sehe ich keinen Grund, warum es jemand (oder dich) anderes schaden sollte. Also warum nicht leben und leben lassen?





Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Oder Clown? Wenn die Botschaft verschwindet, der Knall aber bleibt, welchen Wert stellen dann die Werbevideos (auch Friedfischangeln) dar? Ich war eben erst auf so einem Kanal. Es ging um das Angeln auf Mefos. Kernthema war Thermohose, Thermoskanne, der Köderlieferant und 2 Minuten angeln. Gestreut mit jeder Menge "Flatratehumor". Klar kann man das Feiern.


Aber warum hast du denn so einen Pelz auf diese Art von YouTube Kanal? Ich meine, wenn ich einen sehe der mir nicht gefällt, dann mache ich ihn aus. Thema durch, da rege ich mich nicht weiter drüber auf und es macht auch nichts kaputt.
(Lediglich dann, wenn Gewässer oder anderes dadurch verbrannt werden, kann Kritik berechtigt sein in meinen Augen)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. März 2018)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*



> Teamangler ist in der heutigen Zeit nicht gleich Teamangler. Es gibt viele Gruppierungen, die sich als Team zusammen stellen und unter einer gemeinsamen Flagge aus Spaß oder bei Wettkämpfen angeln. Aber in erster Linie sind eben gesponserte Angler gemeint, die eine Marke repräsentieren oder aber auch an der Produktentwicklung beteiligt sind.
> 
> In beiden Fällen sehe ich keinen Grund, warum es jemand (oder dich) anderes schaden sollte. Also warum nicht leben und leben lassen?



Ich schrieb ja auch nicht ALLE, sondern beziehe ich mich auf jene, die klar Erkennbar einen Bärendienst leisten und sich für NICHTS prostituieren lassen. Ich hätte das vielleicht präziser ausdrücken sollen. Der fade Beigeschmack, wie Firmen sich am Markt bewegen und das es dann noch genügend Dummköpfe gibt, die auch noch dafür Anschaffen gehen, ist mehr als passend. Betrifft nicht alle, betrifft nicht jeden. Wenn ich aber sehe, das jeder zweite für "Ultra-X-Predatorwarriors" fischt und sich selbst massiv unter Wert verkauft, für fast nichts, dann stehe ich dem Kritisch gegenüber. Klar, sollen sie machen, berührt mich nicht, aber auch hier gilt das ich es nicht gut finden muss. Teamangler ist aber nicht gleich Teamangler, das Stimmt schon. 





> Aber warum hast du denn so einen Pelz auf diese Art von YouTube Kanal? Ich meine, wenn ich einen sehe der mir nicht gefällt, dann mache ich ihn aus. Thema durch, da rege ich mich nicht weiter drüber auf und es macht auch nichts kaputt.
> (Lediglich dann, wenn Gewässer oder anderes dadurch verbrannt werden, kann Kritik berechtigt sein in meinen Augen)



Dann solltest du nochmals zurückblicken. Wir waren bei Hype, Stilmitteln und Verknüpfungen. Wenn also Musik in Videos Anwendung findet und der Humor "_komm auf die dunkle Seite der Macht, wir haben Kekse_" den Nutzer erreichen soll, geht das an mir vorbei, bedient aber bestimmte Zielgruppen. Kids eben. Auch hier muss ich wiederum schreiben, das es mir nicht gefallen muss und ich ein Fan dezenter Darstellungen mit Inhalt bin.

Natürlich Klick ich dann weiter, mache den Krams aus. Der Klickbait hatte aber gereicht um die Statistik schön zu Färben. Der Daumen geht dann runter, vollkommen legitim oder nicht? Ich erwarte etwas zu lernen und keine Ausrüstung für den Winter zu kaufen. Hätte man dann in den Titel packen können.

(Zumal ich nur Schrieb, das es ein Verhältnis von 1:100 gibt und mir die Musik nicht passt, neben den Klickbaits. Was soll ich denn gegen Youtuber haben? Es gibt enorm viele, die sehr gute Videos drehen. Da gibts dann auch Credits für.)


----------



## rippi (13. März 2018)

*AW: Zielfischart - Der nächste Hype???*

2 Sachen müssen gesagt werden:
1. Wir brauchen unbedingt den Link von den geilen Meerforellenvideo.
2. Leute, tretet alle dem glorreichen Fishing-Team rippi-X-rippi-warriors bei! Sichert euch die Vorteile eine niedrigen Mitgliedsnummer jetzt. (Nur für kurze Zeit)(und streng limitiert)


----------

